# Fromental Halévy 1799-1862



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Jacques-François-Fromental-Élie Halévy is known because of the opera 'La Juive' (1835).

Here a background article from the website Jewish.ru https://jewish.ru/ru/stories/reviews/195926/ (in Chrome you can easily have it translated in whatever language)


----------

